# How do you protect your skin from the cold weather?



## malika (Dec 10, 2008)

Please tell me as my face hurts when I'm outside!


I know women who are between 30 and 35 who say their skin was ruined after having vaseline put on their entire face in kindergarden.


----------



## bis (Dec 10, 2008)

Avene has some products especially for this called Cold Cream Cold Cream♥- Avène .
I like their products, so maybe you could give it a try. 
Definitely better than Vaseline


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

during the winter months only, i use a cream by Ponds that is ultra moisturizing, and prevents my face from drying out. this stuff is effing great.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 10, 2008)

Good ole Vaseline, I apply a little at night and a little in the morning after I cleanse my face, but only on the more drier parts of my face.


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 10, 2008)

Moisturize moisturize moisturize!!!! I love Shiseido's extra gentle foam cleanser and I like to follow that with C.O bigelow cucumber toner( its for dry skin and my skin is SUPER dry) and I love Estee Lauders day wear plus it lasts all day long and it makes your skin feel so so so soft


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 10, 2008)

Babor Element control cream, it´s the best!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 11, 2008)

I use Neova SPF 20 during the day & @ night I use shea butter, it's really thick but doesn't break you out. I love using shea butter in the winter months it really makes a big difference in my skin
moisterize....moisterize....moisterize...
Also I exfoliate 2x a week.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been using Rosebud Salve.
This stuff is the best!
The only "bad" thing is that it's somewhat greasy so I only apply before bed.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2008)

Bioelements Calmitude lotion & spray.


----------

